# Post your 3x3 bld SOLUTION



## yoruichi (Sep 8, 2009)

scramble in YOUR bld scheme so that we all have the same cycles
im hoping this will help people understand other peoples methods and stuff 
id be helpful if u stated ur starting piece/sticker for edges and corners as well 

scramble : D2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 F' D' L' F' D' R D2 U' L D2 B U' L' D2 U2 R2 

starting stickers: UFR corners and UF edges
my solution: 
corners: 
1. y' L' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' L y
2. y [R2, U L U'] y'
3. B2 [R' D' R, U2] B2
4. y (U' R' U R)2x L2 (R' U' R U)2x L2 y'

Edges:
1. r R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 r'
2. x y' U' M' U2 M U' y x'
3. x U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' x'
4. y' M U' M U2 M' U' M' y
5. [R2, U M2 U']

Move count: 47 corners + 43 edges = 90 moves

ksters im done
btw i dont know if im notating commutators correct but by [R2, U L U'] i mean
R2 U L U' R2 U L' U'


----------



## joey (Sep 8, 2009)

reserved.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 8, 2009)

Reservations are silly.

z R U R' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' R U' R' z2'//EO
L' U' R U R' U' R U L2' U' R' U R U' R' U z U' D R U R' U' R U R' D2 R U' R' U R U' R' //CO
y R2 D' L2' D R2 D' L2' D2 y' D2' R2' U L2' U R2 U' L2' U R2' U2 R2 D2 x2 R' U R U2' R' U' R D' R' U R U2' R' U' R D x2 //CP
y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' U' y x U' L' U' L2 U L U L U2' L' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R' x' U L U L2' U' L' U' L' U2 L y D' M' U2 M D M' U2 M //EP


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 8, 2009)

CO: R' [R' D' R D R' D' R, U'] R -- R [D, R U R' U' R U R'] R'

EO: U R' y (MU)*4 y' R U'

CP: 
D' R2 (L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2) R2 D 
(U2 (R B' R' B)*3)*2
D2 B2 (R2 F2 R' B' R F2 R' B R') B2 D2

EP:
U' B' (U2 M' U2 M) B U
F B y' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) y B' F'
L' U L' S' L2 S L' U' L 
d R' (R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2) R d'
U B2 U (R2 S R2 S') U' B2 U'

Parity fix: y y' x x' z z' U2 D2 E2 R U2 R' U2 M' U2 R U2 r'


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 8, 2009)

very nice parity fix gotta remember dat one


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 8, 2009)

http://preview.tinyurl.com/algy2U-R-F-R2FR


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2009)

CO: 
D layer: z ((R' U' R U)*2 L2 (U' R' U R)*2 L2
U layer: x' z2 ((R' U' R U)*2 L2 (U' R' U R)*2 L2 z y

CP: (starting with UBR)
D2 L2 U (x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' Lw) U' L2 D2
U' (Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' ) U
D F2 (x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' Lw) F2 D'

EP: (starting with UR)
D2 Lw2 (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) Lw2 D2
y' (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) y
F' y' (Rw U R' U' Rw' R U R U' R') y F
M2 Dw L' (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L Dw' M2
B Dw' L (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) L' Dw B'
y' F' R (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) R' F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2009)

Corners (44 STM / 44 HTM) (buffer piece ULB):
orient misoriented corner first: U' R' U R U' R' U R L' R' U' R U R' U' R U L
D L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D2
F' R2 F' L F R2 F' L' F2
F R F' L F R' F' L'

Edges (51 STM / 63 HTM) (modified M2; buffer piece DF):
B2 L2 B' M2 B L2 B' M2 B'
B L B' M2 B L' B' M2
U2 M2 B' R2 B M2 B' R2 B U2
L' B' M2 B L B' M2 B
B2 M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' B2
U' D2 M' D2 M U

Total: 95 STM / 107 HTM

I included all the wasted moves; I probably wouldn't have seen most of the cancellations that are scattered throughout.

Not very efficient on the edges.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 9, 2009)

corners:
D' [B' R' B, L2] D
y perm
y perm
F2 [D, R U2 R'] F2
rotate


edges:
M2


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2009)

> scramble : D2 F2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 F' D' L' F' D' R D2 U' L D2 B U' L' D2 U2 R2



Method: BH
BH corners
BH edges

My buffers are UB for edges and UBL for corners

Corners:

FLD is permuted but disoriented. I would fix this first by orienting with the buffer corner using: x L U2 L' U' L U' L' R' U2 R U R' U R x'

Now the cycling
UBL -> DLB -> URB : D L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D2
UBL -> BRD -> FDR : F' R2 F' L F R2 F' L' F2
UBL -> RUF -> FUL : F R F' L F R' F' L'

Edges:

UB -> UD -> RF: B E2 B' U2 B E2 B' U2
UB -> LU -> LB : L2 D' M' D L D' M D L
UB -> DF -> LF : B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' M2
UB -> RB -> LD : U' S U B U' S' U B'
UB -> UR -> DB : M' D2 M U' M' D2 M U
UB -> DR -> UR : D' M2 D R2 D' M2 D R2

Solved.

Corners solved in: 40 turns (39 if you count the cancellation)
Edges solved in: 49 moves (STM)

Total turn count is 89 STM (88 if you count a cancellation).

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> FLD is permuted but disoriented. I would fix this first by orienting with the buffer corner using: x L U2 L' U' L U' L' R' U2 R U R' U R x'



Wow, most of the difference between your solve and mine in number of moves was this algorithm. Maybe I should learn it.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > FLD is permuted but disoriented. I would fix this first by orienting with the buffer corner using: x L U2 L' U' L U' L' R' U2 R U R' U R x'
> ...



You should also notice that this algorithm is supercube safe ;-)

Also, I thought it was cool that our solutions to the corner cycles were *exactly* the same! Go BH corners! 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> You should also notice that this algorithm is supercube safe ;-)
> 
> Also, I thought it was cool that our solutions to the corner cycles were *exactly* the same! Go BH corners!



Fun - I didn't even check to see if they were the same or not. It was also nice because I was able to write down the solution before I even tried it. I only tried it on the cube afterwards to double-check my solution. My edges weren't as easy.


----------



## xpboy (Sep 9, 2009)

Method Freesytle (ChiChu)

buffer: Corner: DBL, Edge: UF

CO(16): U' x L' U2 L U L' U L R U'2 R' U' R U' R' x U

corners(37):
1. R' U [y' z D (R' U2 R D')(R' U2 R) z' y] U' R
2. F' [z [(R' F' R2' F R) U2]×2 z'] F
3. U' [x (R2' D R U2)(R' D' R U2) R x'] U

edges(61):
1.R [(M U' M' U2)(M U' M')] R'
2.B' [U2 M' U2 M] B
3.L' R' [(M U M' U2)(M U M')] R L
4.L2 y' [(M U M' U2)(M U M')] y L2
5.y R2 [(R U' R)(U R U R)( U' R' U')] y'
6.U R2 [(R2 U)(R U R' U')(R' U')(R' U R')] R2 U'

Totally 114 moves -_-


----------



## blade740 (Sep 9, 2009)

x2 U R U' R' U R U' R' D2 R U R' U' R U R' U' D2 x2
D R U R' U' R U R' U' D2 U R U' R' U R U' R' D

U F z M U M U M U M U' M U M U M U M U' z' F' U'

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' D' B2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' B2 D2 B2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' B2 D B2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' B2 D'

L2 B2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U

B2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' B2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L'
D' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2

R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l2 D' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 D2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' D' M2 d2 L R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L d2 L2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' L2


I really can't be arsed to count the moves >_>


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 9, 2009)

old pochmann corners, M2 edges

corner buffer sticker ULB, edge buffer sticker DF

Corners

first orient FLD using

F (R U R' U')*2 L' (U R U' R')*2 L F' (probably way too inefficient)

D2 R - F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' - R' D2
R' - F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' - *R*
*R2* - F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' - R2
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
*R R'* - U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' - R'
*F - F* R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R *F'* - *F'* 

Edges 

B L2 B' M2 B L2 B'
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R'
B L B' M2 B L' B'
M2
U2 M' U2 M'
B' R2 B M2 B' R2 *B*
*B* L' B' M2 B L B' 
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L 
M U2 M *U2*
*U* R2 U' M2 U R2 U' 
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
U2 M' U2 M'

corners 121 moves with cancellations
edges 82 moves with cancellations (if M2 is 2 moves) 

http://tinyurl.com/lzt9bv

total 203 moves. wow.


----------

